# O Scale Layout Question



## Kuk69 (Mar 23, 2015)

I have a space that is 9ft10" X 8ft. I have sketched a proposed layout for the table top dimensions. Just wondering if anyone has any suggestions if this is workable for an O Scale project and if anyone has any suggestions for the track layout.

Thanks,
Kuk69


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Kuk69 said:


> I have a space that is 9ft10" X 8ft. I have sketched a proposed layout for the table top dimensions. Just wondering if anyone has any suggestions if this is workable for an O Scale project and if anyone has any suggestions for the track layout.
> 
> Thanks,
> Kuk69


Welcome to the site.
I just read your introduction post,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=342146&postcount=5285

How good are your eyes?
That will make a hell of a nice N scale, or even HO scale.

The O will work on that table, but where the 3' sides are is going to require the use of smaller curves. You won't be able to run the real big O trains and will be limited to trains that run on a smaller curve. You will have to watch what size train your buying.
There are 2 types of O tube track. There is O/27 and there is O.
The O require a little more room to lay them down, the O/27 is a little smaller in size.
Some trains won't run on O/27 and it is the O/27 switches that will give you problems with larger trains.

The difference,









If you want to do O your better off with the O size track.
There are many types of tracks to pick from too.

There is so much more to add but I don't want to overwhelm the thread with too many points right now. 

First thing I think you have to do is pick a scale.
Do you have any trains right now?


----------



## Kuk69 (Mar 23, 2015)

I have two O scale engines, some cars and track that my Father bought me many years ago. I did just buy a Walthers Trainline HO starter set. So I'm just trying to decide what route I want to take. I guess I have some thinking to do. Thanks for the reply it does help.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Kuk69 said:


> I have two O scale engines, some cars and track that my Father bought me many years ago. I did just buy a Walthers Trainline HO starter set. So I'm just trying to decide what route I want to take. I guess I have some thinking to do. Thanks for the reply it does help.


Here is a picture of some different curves,

The 72 curves when made into a circle are 72" and you need a little more so your not close to the edge.
The 54" curve will handle a lot of trains, though some of the longer cars such as a heavyweight passenger car might hang over the curve a little. Some don't like that. I run 54" with them and they don't look that bad to me.
The 36" will need 3' for a circle, and like I mentioned you need a little more so the trains are not by the edge. 
You can see the difference in the size in the attachment of the track below.











On your diagram below,
Where the red arrows are what is there? A wall? Or can you walk around the layout in question? What is down by the entry way? Is it going to be in a room? Basement? Attic?

Can you possibly stretch out where I have the blue lines? Make it 4' instead of 3'?
Or stretch the bottom out to 4' and then cut the wood to the purple lines? That way you have the 4' at the bottom and run up to the top with your original measurement.
That way you have more room for the curve on the bottom and more room to work on the top.
You can make a nice O layout with the 36' curves, but you can't buy the monster locomotives with all the bells and whistles.











One more option is that at the bottom where I made it 4' is to add a bridge on a hinge spanning the entry. You could install 72' curve all around that way.

What locomotives do you have? Post the numbers on them? Steam or diesel?
What track do you have? Tube track? Tube track is like what I posted in the other attachment. Or do you have the fast track?
And how much track do you have right now? Do you have any switches? If so what is the number on them?

Using the other attachment that I posted, if it is tube track what is it?
The O/27 or the O? Measure the height, the O is taller and the tubes are beefier.

Pictures of what you have would answer a lot of these questions, do you know how to attach/post pictures?

Much more can be added but I tend to get carried away, so I will stop here.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Big Ed is always there with very useful information.

I like his suggestion to widen the two ends.

You might want to take a look at the cost of buying what
track, locos and cars that you would want to use on
your layout.

O gauge gear is somewhat more expensive than HO or N,
however, it is the easiest to work on as needed.

With a layout table the size you proposed, as amended by
Ed, I would go with HO. You can Start with the HO set
you just bought and slowly add to it. If budget is a
consideration there are super values in used HO
rolling stock, tracks, turnouts as well as buildings and
other necessities of a layout. 

You can get much more layout on that table with HO.

On a U table you can have lots of continuous running as well
as yards and spurs for industries that add the enjoyment of
switching operations. I would suggest a single track mainline
to begin and add the other parts over time.

Then, if you later upgrade your locos with decoders and 
and get the DCC controlelrs you can run more than one
train at a time. Your new loco is likely DCC ready which
means the decoder would simply PLUG IN.

Don


----------



## Kuk69 (Mar 23, 2015)

Your comments give me lots to think about. I think I'm leaning more towards HO cleaning up and putting my O trains on display.


----------



## L0stS0ul (Feb 6, 2015)

I don't have nearly as much room as you do and I toyed with the idea of switching to HO scale as well. I thought it would be easier for my 4 year old to handle the cars. Turns out it's a lot easier for him to destroy them  These postwar lionel trains and newer lionel trains can take a real beating so I've decided to stick with o scale. I managed to create a layout we're really enjoying in just 9x4. Still a lot to do but it's coming along. 









If you get creative you can do a lot with o-scale and for me the wiring is so much easier and the cars are so much more durable. Just my 2 cents :dunno:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Kuk69 said:


> Your comments give me lots to think about. I think I'm leaning more towards HO cleaning up and putting my O trains on display.


Don did it again!

He is stealing all of our future O gauge prospects!


----------



## little fat buddy (Jan 14, 2011)

very intresting im pondering o gauge myself in a 6x10 space may add a few inchs width wise to allow the large curves hope the best of luck to you an yes ho can be a tad more fragile lol i know form experince with the ho stuff either way i hope the best of luck to you on the new empire


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

big ed said:


> Don did it again!
> 
> He is stealing all of our future O gauge prospects!



Heh, Heh, Heh, I'm good at skulking around on tippy toes and
whisking those tracks right out of Lionel's salesroom. 


Don


----------

